
Yankees Who Brought Science to the BBQ World - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-yankees-who-brought-science-to-the-bbq-world-1535119032
======
dmix
Is there a video of how their smoker works?

~~~
tptacek
I don't think so, but if you're curious about the "CPU connected to the
smoker" bit in the article, that's a relatively popular COTS part and you can
find videos of it ("digiq dx2") easily. I'm not in love with that thing, for
what it's worth.

~~~
dmix
Thanks, found it

I don't need another hobby, but they keep coming!

------
dbg31415
Here's a screen grab.

[https://i.imgur.com/VsLb7Zc.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/VsLb7Zc.jpg)

Just a reminder, to bypass the pay wall just do a search for the title and
then click on it. WSJ lets you read articles if your referral URL is
DuckDuckGo or Google or whatever.

~~~
xur17
[https://web.archive.org/web/20180826011726/https://www.wsj.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180826011726/https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-
yankees-who-brought-science-to-the-bbq-world-1535119032)

~~~
tomhoward
Also: [http://archive.is/oAymy](http://archive.is/oAymy)

